# Mexican Classical EraComposers



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

It seems that Mexican Baroque Composers are well known and recorded and 20th century guys are starting to gain their deserved reputation, while romantic composers you can find more or less with a little digging around, but what about Classical Era? Where are the Mexican contemporaries of Mozart or Haydn? 

There has to be at least one? The only name I could find is Manuel Arenzana, but I only found one sample of his work. 

So can you guys shed some light on this mysteriously dark period in Mexican Classical Music? Any names, and/or recordings?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Great topic! 

The 19th century is pretty well represented too, but I don't know of any from the period 1750 to 1820 or so, and I just played with wikipedia for awhile trying to find some more, and couldn't. 

It could just be a drought. That isn't the greatest era for, say, French music either.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah, memories...

See the bottom of this page- similar threads- Mexican Classical- seemed like the OP there wanted to take the conversation outside the typical citations of Chavez & Revueltas--

Would be interesting to see this topic more fully fleshed out- I'd be an interested listener-


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know this isn't any help but apart from the previously-mentioned Chavez and Revueltas plus the US-born Conlon Nancarrow I don't know of any others at all.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh well I tried, I guess even the vast knowledge of obscure composers the regulars on here have, couldn't cut it.


----------



## ghatam (Dec 22, 2015)

José Mariano Elízaga ( 1786 - 1842) was the master. Glad improviser also. No records available yet, only midi.


----------

